# Melafix



## 90blackcrx (Mar 30, 2005)

Should I remove the carbon in my filter before I use this ? I already used some to kill this green stuff on my plants.

Also, anyone notice that it smells strong.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes you have to remove the carbon before using Melafix but why would you use it for green stuff on plants. Suggest a UV sterilizer and keeping your tank out of the direct sunlight.

It treats.
Antibacterial Remedy
Rapidly Repairs Damaged Fins
Heals Open Wounds and Ulcers
Stops Mouth Fungus
Treats Fin and Tail Rot

and yes it has a strong a smell. Reminds me of something I just cant figure it out.


----------



## 90blackcrx (Mar 30, 2005)

I have an emperor filter and I can't get the carbon out with out cutting the black plastic, is this ok ?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Just remove the cartrage. In place of that cartrage just toss some filter floss (polyfill or poly pad) in there for mech removal.


----------



## 90blackcrx (Mar 30, 2005)

Read my other topic please


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> and yes it has a strong a smell. Reminds me of something I just cant figure it out.


I think it smells like Vicks Vapo rub

you know! Grandma would rub it on your chest when you were sick.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Canso said:


> and yes it has a strong a smell. Reminds me of something I just cant figure it out.


I think it smells like Vicks Vapo rub

you know! Grandma would rub it on your chest when you were sick.:laugh:
[/quote]

OHHHH YEA...thats it


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

The smell is tea tree oil, thats the active ingredient of melafix.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

o man i was all dizzy when i used melafix. The fumes are killer but it smells so good.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

90blackcrx said:


> Yes you have to remove the carbon before using Melafix but why would you use it for green stuff on plants. Suggest a UV sterilizer and keeping your tank out of the direct sunlight.
> 
> It treats.
> Antibacterial Remedy
> ...


wintergreen is the smell, however, its melaluca thats the smell


----------

